
How the CIA made Google - pkaeding
https://medium.com/insurge-intelligence/how-the-cia-made-google-e836451a959e#.ekpoidiv4
======
AndrewKemendo
They're reaching here with the narrative about Google being steered by the
Intelligence community in some way.

In-Q-Tel is one of a hundred government funding arms that has invested in
basically everything. The goal being to stay ahead of technological
developments obviously.

Should they not be doing that? Seems like you'd want the government to have
the best stuff. People complain about how backward and broken the USG is with
technology (very true by the way) but don't want them to invest in it.

Or is it just so much mistrust that everyone figures it's only investing in
stuff that makes the world worse? Too much hyperbole around this issue - like
everything else.

~~~
somenomadicguy
Around a decade ago I consulted for a company, funded by In-Q-Tel (because the
CEO used to work there), whose entire product was essentially a blog to tell
your life story before you died and leave it behind for your family.

Clearly more CIA Evil.

~~~
insertnickname
Sounds more like CIA cronyism.

------
VOYD
The Google heads meet with the White House all the time. Hail Hydra!

------
aboonaboo
And the navy made tor

And the nsa contributes heavily to Linux kernel and most of our crypto

Most of our technology is one way or another funded by the military doesn't
mean there is some giant conspiracy

~~~
justinlardinois
Don't forget that ARPA essentially invented the internet.

------
jomamaxx
Seems that Google had some indirect funding from gov. programs, but that in an
of itself is not so surprising.

The key issue would be related to how they now relate to government
surveillance, which does not seem to be addressed in the article.

Would be nice if someone did the same level of investigation on that.

